# [SOLVED] Logitech G5 - Middle-mouse click not working in fresh Windows 7 install



## Heskey (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys :wave:

I'll start off by saying I've not had this problem in previous installs of Windows (though usually XP), and I've owned this mouse for 2 years.

I formatted my computer earlier today (Win XP 32-bit) and installed Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (to take adv. of the 8gb I have; XP 32-bit only recognises 3gb). :tongue:

However, I've noticed that since doing so, I've lost the functionality of my middle-mouse button. I can still scroll on websites; scrolling works fine, but clicking it doesn't work - And this is a problem as clicking middle-mouse is my TeamSpeak/Ventrilo push-to-talk key; a button I use quite a lot. 

I also used to find it faster to us the 'auto-scroll' feature where you click the middle-mouse button on a long website, and can push the mouse back and forth to automatically scroll at high speeds.

I thought that perhaps it was just an incompatibility with Win 7 in general, but friends also on Win 7 (though they have different mice) tell me they don't have this problem. :4-dontkno

I went into a game (Battlefield 2) to see if I could map a control to the middle mouse button (which by memory is 'MOUSE 3'); basically to see if the issue was just with Windows in general, or whether the entire functionality of the button itself was not being recognised. Anyway, pressing the middle mouse button to map a control did nothing, as though I may as well have been tapping my desk.

I went and did something I've never had to do for this mouse, and downloaded the 'Setpoint' drivers from the Logitech website and installed them, and restarted my PC after having done so. :wink:

However, in the config of setpoint, everything seems to be configured correctly; it just still doesn't work.

Despite installing these drivers, I still have the same issues as described above.

-----

On a lesser note, the G5 has two side-buttons; in XP these served as 'forward' and 'back' in web-browsers, but only to 'back' button works, the forward is functioning (or rather not functioning) just like my current middle-mouse click. It might be interesting to note that when I tried to map a BF2 key using the 'back' button, it said the bind was 'MOUSE 3' (which *should* be middle-mouse, whereas it itself should be 'MOUSE 5', and the 'foward' button 'MOUSE 4'.

Despite the bind calling itself 'MOUSE 3', the 'back' mouse button does not act with the functionality that my middle-mouse click should have.

I appreciate this isn't a typical question and you may not be able to help; if not I'll just adapt to not using the middle-mouse click, but any help you can offer would be great. :heartlove

Thanks guys.

- Heskey


----------



## Heskey (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Logitech G5 - Middle-mouse click not working in fresh Windows 7 install*

Hey guys,

I tried taking the mouse of the USB drive to see if plugging it back in would do anything;

When I unplugged it from the back and plugged it back in, the cursor still looked normal, but without pushing any buttons as soon as I pushed the mouse itself, it was doing the scroll feature that middle-mouse would usually do:










As soon as I click off it though, it's back to no functionality and I can't replicate it without un + re-plugging in the mouse.

I tried to see if it was the USB port itself and plugged the mouse into a frontal USB slot. This made a difference in that it Win 7 said it was finding drivers and installed them; but this didn't seem to do anything - Didn't even give me the one-time-functionality that the back USB slot did.


----------



## Heskey (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Logitech G5 - Middle-mouse click not working in fresh Windows 7 install*

2nd addition:

I'm leaning more towards a hardware thing now, but I hope it can be solved because I like this mouse a lot (also I don't know if replacing it with a mouse of the same type will work and I can't waste the money to find out.)

My reason for this is that I've just tried my brother's Saitek GM-3200 mouse in my front USB slot; Win 7 searched for the drivers, installed them, and it has full functionality:

Left-click
Right-click
Middle-click on links = opens in new tab
Middle-click on lengthy page = free-scroll.
Scroll wheel works.
Front button goes forward in browsers
Back button goes back in browsers

3rd addition:

I tried my mouse in my brother's PC (Win 7) and got the same results as mine, and also my mum's laptop (Vista) to the same effect. Think it may not necessarily be broken, but it's tempremental at best, i.e. sometimes it's working sometimes it's not.

Best see about a new mouse then I guess.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Logitech G5 - Middle-mouse click not working in fresh Windows 7 install*

If you've installed the correct driver and software, configured the buttons in the Setpoint control panel, and tested the mouse on another computer, it looks like the button is broken.

Contact Logitech to see if they will give you a replacement. The G5 is covered by a 3 year warranty. *http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/logitech_en_amr.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3219*


----------



## Heskey (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Logitech G5 - Middle-mouse click not working in fresh Windows 7 install*

Hi guys,

Confirmed I must have damaged it; new mouse (exact same) has arrived in post just now and middle-mouse works fine etc.

Thread can be closed.


----------

